# R5000 problems



## sundance2009 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Dish 211 with a R5000 installed and I am having problems. Anyone out there with a R5000 have any ideas on this? When the R5000 tunes to a channel often times the R5000 does not decode the stream ( I get a no signal in SageTV). When I monitor what is going on with a TV attached to the 211 it tunes to the channel and there seems to be no issue with the stream being present.

Any ideas?


----------

